# Oh Boy!  Got my order for a Guernsey Buckling!



## lovinglife (Jan 22, 2013)

Her first does will kid the end of March, she will make sure he gets first milk for a couple days then I go get him!  He will only be 88%, but at least I will be able to afford him, maybe someday I will upgrade to pure, of course then I will need doelings also...  G.A.S.............


----------



## Mf628 (Jan 28, 2013)

If only there were shows for this breed, I would be all over them! I know ADGA accepted them as a breed, but I wonder when they'll start including them in their shows and production tests


----------



## lovinglife (Jan 29, 2013)

That is a good question!  I just wanted them because they are different and supposed to be awesome milkers.  Of course, I won't know about that until a few years down the road, till my buckling grows up and sires a doeling for me....  I am so stoked!


----------



## lovinglife (Jan 29, 2013)

I am actually getting two bucklings so they will have company...    I just need to decide when I get them, which one to keep!


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 1, 2013)

I am CRAZY, the lady I am planning on bucklings from offered me a reg. doe due to kid in March, AND a buckling that I could breed her to for 375, so I would have the doe and her babies and the unrelated buckling for that price, I think I would be on my way to have a reg. herd of Guernseys!  Now, can I talk hubby into it...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 1, 2013)

Awesome. Breed them and register the kids and get the breed to be more well known here. Not many people know much about them and more breeders would be a good thing.


----------



## Mf628 (Feb 3, 2013)

That's AWESOME for that price! I may have to come to you for a doeling when you get started


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 4, 2013)

I am seriously thinking about getting out of the chicken business (well, I only have 4 left...) and converting their part of the barn to a nice goat pen, if I get these Guernsey's will need more room.  The only thing stopping me from jumping on it is my husband is out of work for another month........  We planned for this but didn't plan on new additions, but maybe we could use some tax return money.........I hate indecision........


----------



## rinksgi (Feb 4, 2013)

I looked them up and the site said there were only 11 purebred females in the US and they are all at SouthWind Farms. Is that true? Is that from where your buckling is coming?


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 5, 2013)

It might be!  The ones I want are 88%, the granddaddy is Swind (SouthWind) Plymouth Pure GG, then BlueCollar MeadowLark, also Pure, there is Peaclond Pureglow (UK I believe) top side Granddaddy pure GG.  So for the doe I want the Dam is 75% and the Sire is 94%, the buckling I would get to breed her is is also 88%, all of course are papered.  They are beautiful!


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 6, 2013)

Made the decision, sending money today, going to get this doe, her namd is Aspen, won't be until about 3 weeks though, husband has to finish healing and do a small remodel for my girls!!  YAY!!!


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 8, 2013)

Just read on the Guernsey Goat Breeders Assoc. they are working on getting them approved in the AGDA, YAY!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2013)

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2013)

Just found some!!! Oh my     love those horns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nice looking goats! Very cool.


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 8, 2013)

If you are looking at Treasured Sunrise Acres, that is where I am getting my goats from.  Think I am excited?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes.   I can feeeeel your excitement!  

Are they in Idaho?  

I really like the long hairy kind! 

So in 3 wks? How old will she be?


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 8, 2013)

Oddly I've looked at these guys before!

Don't ask why a sheeple is looking at goats  .


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 8, 2013)

They are in Idaho, she was born 6/18/11, she is due end of March, I am going to try to get her a little sooner if I can get everything ready...


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 8, 2013)

BrownSheep, you may just have to change your name to Golden Goat!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 8, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Oddly I've looked at these guys before!
> 
> Don't ask why a sheeple is looking at goats  .


It's okay brownsheep... I was a goatie that looked at sheep. Now I have sheep too. I call it being _"well-rounded"_! 

It's good to be well rounded. Problem is I have to go on BYH and look at goat stuff one day then sheep stuff the next day. I can't keep up with them all! And I am researching cows. OH MY! 

This will be an education for us on here, rare and interesting breed. I think it's great. Can't wait!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 8, 2013)

In my defense I only like goats with the long coats...like the guernseys and angoras....They look sheep-y


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 8, 2013)

I think this is awesome. Helping to promote and build the breed up.


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 9, 2013)

I think we are all hopeless...  I also have a rare breed meat rabbit, not so rare anymore though, Silver Fox, so I have to go to the meat rabbit section, I have had cows, so I had to go to the cow section, now it is goat, I have almost made the rounds!!  and yes, have tossed the sheep idea around...Going to focus right now on the Guernsey Goat, will utilize all of this groups wonderful advice!!


----------



## Symphony (Feb 9, 2013)

That sounds like a great price.  I'll be watching this journal, welcome.  Its a beautiful breed.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 9, 2013)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> I think we are all hopeless...  I also have a rare breed meat rabbit, not so rare anymore though, Silver Fox, so I have to go to the meat rabbit section, I have had cows, so I had to go to the cow section, now it is goat, I have almost made the rounds!!  and yes, have tossed the sheep idea around...Going to focus right now on the Guernsey Goat, will utilize all of this groups wonderful advice!!


Well I will warn you.... goaties don't like it when goaties go _over_ to sheepies   They will say you've gone to the _"dark side"_!!
But watch out 'cause when you do get sheep.... you will want more sheep! ...and probably less goats   BUT not get rid of your goats! 
It just means you will be well rounded!   I have goats...but then I just got sheep...I want more sheep! 

Very excited for you, can't wait for pics and to learn more about this breed!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 9, 2013)

LovingLife, I know there's bum lambs in Buhl.   I think you need one.


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 10, 2013)

LOL I showed the last post to my husband, he said "I wouldn't mind putting a couple sheep in the pasture..."  He must be as bad as me.  Just goes to show us farm girls never get it out of our systems.  This is not the first time I have had Old McDonalds farm.....I am just thankful I live where I do and can enjoy all my animal friends..  Some people go out for entertainment, I stay home, it is where I want to be.


----------



## madcow (Feb 10, 2013)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> LOL I showed the last post to my husband, he said "I wouldn't mind putting a couple sheep in the pasture..."  He must be as bad as me.  Just goes to show us farm girls never get it out of our systems.  This is not the first time I have had Old McDonalds farm.....I am just thankful I live where I do and can enjoy all my animal friends..  Some people go out for entertainment, I stay home, it is where I want to be.


Funny you say that about staying home......  We moved to the country 2 years ago and I hate leaving it for any reason.  Don't go to many movies any more, can watch them on Netflix.  Never been one to go to bars and clubs. I can drink at home if I want (but usually don't).  I love spending time with my animals and my husband.  I love gardening, canning everything I can get my hands on, quilting, sewing, making homemade sausage, baking, including making my own bread from grinding my own wheat. Now what could there be in town that would interest me more?  NOTHING! Love country life!


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 11, 2013)

WOW We must be related!!  When I get home from work I have no desire to go anywhere but home.  Last summer I would can up some beans or tomatoes after work, which makes a long day but I love it.  Looking forward to cheese making also this year..  We never go to movies, our big outings are just to town to get food stuffs, or building materials...


----------



## madcow (Feb 11, 2013)

lovinglife said:
			
		

> WOW We must be related!!  When I get home from work I have no desire to go anywhere but home.  Last summer I would can up some beans or tomatoes after work, which makes a long day but I love it.  Looking forward to cheese making also this year..  We never go to movies, our big outings are just to town to get food stuffs, or building materials...


Seems like there are a lot of like-minded people on this forum! LOL!  I never in a million years would I have thought I was like this, but that is the direction I seem to be going more and more.  I like the simple life and I'm really low maintenance.  I even work from home! No reason to ever leave, except for like you said, food stuffs or a trip to Lowe's for building supplies.  My husband of 41 years loves it too!  Just good ol' country folk with lots of redneck!


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 17, 2013)

OK, went and picked up my Guernsey today, what a SWEETIE!!  She was not a bottle baby so was concerned but she is awesome!  We put her in a dog crate in the back of the Yukon and brought her home..  she is happy in her new pen full of straw and eating already.  She is BIG like with babies big!  I will post pictures tomorrow if I have time....  I AM THRILLED!


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 17, 2013)

Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 17, 2013)

hurry...need pics!


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry this is not a better picture, I promise I will get more when everything is more set up.  We are still working on her outside pen.  BUT you can get an idea, she is a total sweet heart, especially compared to my wild children!  Hope maybe she will be a calming influence on them.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks like a pretty thing.   Congratulations!


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 18, 2013)

She is so sweet, you can't see it from the pictures but she is pretty good size, baby wise....  I bet she has twins, of course maybe wishful thinking on my part, but she is such a nice girl  I was worried when she was not a bottle baby, but she likes people and comes right up to me and I can lead her around the place.  I know it is sappy, but we are bonding...  LOL  My wild girls are already settling down, they needed a calming influence..


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 18, 2013)

I am not convinced if she is pretty or not... MUST HAVE MORE PICS FIRST!  

Nah, she looks cute can't wait to see more photos... did you get the others? I thought you were getting a "package" deal.


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 19, 2013)

Her other does are not due yet, so as soon as she gets a buckling that I can use on her I will got get him..  The lady was super nice, we got to see all her goats, and there are a LOT!!  She has several breeds and bucks for each breed.  Her Sannen buck was funny, he likes to talk to people, I turned around and looked him right in the eye, as he was standing up leaning on the fence sniffing my hair!!  My husband reached over and played with the bucks beard and he really got a talking to from him, was pretty funny!  I promise I will get more pictures, and way more when she has her babies, which is the end of March.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 21, 2013)

I was on the ALBC website and noticed the Golden Guernsey is on their study list. Thought that was very cool. Hopefully they don't end up on the critical list.

http://albc-usa.org/


----------

